# Who knows what is the outlets space in a meeting room in commercial building?



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

New for 2017

N 210.71 Meeting Rooms.
(A)General.
Each meeting room of not more than 93 m2 (1000 ft2) in other than dwelling units shall have outlets for nonlocking-type, 125-volt, 15- or 20-ampere receptacles. The outlets shall be installed in accordance with 210.71(B). Where a room or space is provided with movable partition(s), each room size shall be determined with the partition in the position that results in the smallest size meeting room.
Informational Note No. 1: For the purposes of this section, meeting rooms are typically designed or intended for the gathering of seated occupants for such purposes as conferences, deliberations, or similar purposes, where portable electronic equipment such as computers, projectors, or similar equipment is likely to be used.
Informational Note No. 2: Examples of rooms that are not meeting rooms include auditoriums, schoolrooms, and coffee shops.

(B)Receptacle Outlets Required.
The total number of receptacle outlets, including floor outlets and receptacle outlets in fixed furniture, shall not be less than as determined in (1) and (2). These receptacle outlets shall be permitted to be located as determined by the designer or building owner. (1)Receptacle Outlets in Fixed Walls.
Receptacle outlets shall be installed in accordance with 210.52(A)(1) through (A)(4).

(2)Floor Receptacle Outlets.
A meeting room that is at least 3.7 m (12 ft) wide and that has a floor area of at least 20 m2(215 ft2) shall have at least one receptacle outlet located in the floor at a distance not less than 1.8 m (6 ft) from any fixed wall for each 20 m2 (215 ft2) or major portion of floor space.
Informational Note No. 1: See Section 314.27(B) for floor boxes used for receptacles located in the floor.
Informational Note No. 2: See Article 518 for assembly occupancies designed for 100 or more persons.


----------



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks a lot!


cabletie said:


> New for 2017
> 
> N 210.71 Meeting Rooms.
> (A)General.
> ...


----------

